# Butterfly Spawn Log



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Male VT butterfly X female VT. Some people don't like breeding VT's but these are my fish and I am allowed to breed whatever I want, they also aren't pet store fish, they were locally breed here in my town. When I get home I'll up,old some better pictures. Last night I intriduced them, the male immediately made s bubble nest, before I went to sleep I introduced the female, male is tryi to gt her to come to his nest.


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Did this ever get anywhere?


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes it did sorrY i have been busy


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm interested, too!


----------

